# Death Korps of Krieg- 143rd regiment- pic heavy



## Gericault (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

New to the forum and figure id do wip blog of the Death Korps I'm currently working on. Its gunna be pick heavy. Ive never done something like this before... so I've got no idea how best to attach these pictures. Right now their attachments but id rather have them in the post so i could have a little dialogue attached, so if anyone knows how, let me know.

Basically im going for the standard 143rd regiment colour scheme, not how fw does it, but how it is in the imperial armour. pretty much grey fatigues with grey shoulder armour and light brown facemasks, with the characteristic brass buttons and gas mask peice (I'm a huge fan of the 40k fluff so i try to honor it the best i can). I added a pic of the art to show exactly what im going for. Right now I have have some shots of the infantry process, but im working on sizing tones right now. Its a fairly large army with most of the model range besides the deathriders... i know i know, kick ass models.

Im hopin for some constructive feedback. if this works, i should be able to update daily for quiet some time. the images featured also show some of the models to come. and also what it looks like to dissect the models designed for the gorgon transport, and how they look painted. doing that saved a fortune and was actually a lot of fun.

Cheers


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

First I really like your painted models so far. 
It could be the lighting though or just me (IDK) but but it looks like your troopers could use some more contrasting Highlights. 

But I really like what I am seeing! Keep it up!

+Rep


----------



## Gericault (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks man, I appreciate that. The highlighting does change drastically with the light, but Id agree that some more contrast would be better. I originally had the bedrolls as bleached bone, and people told me the contrast was too much, so I went for a subtler codex grey. Any thoughts on how to add some more contrast? The scheme I was goin for didnt attach last time, so ill try to show it with this. 

Below is a thudd gun and crew, and some more infantry en mass. For the thudd gun crew I took an attachment of three of the gorgon transport troops and put them on one of the larger bases with ammo creates
View attachment 959932637


View attachment 959932638


View attachment 959932639


View attachment 959932640


View attachment 959932641


View attachment 959932642


View attachment 959932643


View attachment 959932644


View attachment 959932645


View attachment 959932646
...not as nice as the actual loaders, but it gets the job done. I intend to eventually retire them and purchase the loaders, so they didnt receive too much attention. fallowing this ill have a quatermaster, command squad, and an engineers squad to show


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Just taking a quick peek before I head to bed since I have been extremely busy and tired of late, running around doing errons and what not since being deported back to the states, anyways...I saw this and just figured I had to stop by and say "SWEET!" 

Your colors are very simple but effective, they could also do with a bit of highlighting on the coats, folds, and what not.

I do know they are lovely models as I have a shit storm of them painted and put together. However, I do see some mold lines on the models (Only because I have worked with 100+ so far and know where they are most on the model.) I would highly recommend you try to clean those up since we pay an arm and a leg already for these babies and you should want them to look the best, unless you really dont care.

Anyways, I wish you the best with this log Gericult, it's tough making this army....but so worth it in the end.

If you need any advice on any of the Krieg models, please feel free to either check my Krieg log *(Link is below in my signature)* or drop me a line.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

That is great painting,

+rep


----------



## Gericault (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! Much appreciated.

For today's post ill show the Quartermaster I'm working on. In one pic you can see two of the henchmen I have done, ignore that, they desperately need to be redone, but I'm happy with how the actual Quartermaster is goin. As you can see the entire army has yet to be based, so its all still a WIP. For the bases I've got some...well I don't know what it is but artists mix it with their paint to give it that nice thick, classical look, which added to snakebite leather, should look like mud. Also gunna grab the barbed wire forgeworld sells and try to work that into most bases. Shown as well is my commissar, hes still a major wip.

Also got a question. Im working on a Vostroyan army at the moment as well, (so much %&[email protected] infantry I know) can I add them to this thread? Or am I supposed to make a whole new one?

Cheers


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are looking very good. Most impressive. Any advancement on the macharius?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These look great. Loving the quartermaster. It'll be nice to see one of those macharius tanks painted up.


----------



## Gericault (Jan 15, 2012)

Nah the Macharius hasnt received any work yet. I purchased an...aztec(?) air brush, and I'm still tryin to get that beauty to work right. I've seen some great stuff on airbrusing tanks so hopefully it comes out as a good centerpiece for the army. Below I've got some engineers Im workin on. If you look at the pic of their backs, the guy on the left seems to be suffering from Tzeentch sorcery...or perhaps poor quality control at fw? Lookin at these it seems I only focused on 2 of them, so ill try to take some more diverse pics. Maybe ill be able to tackle the Hades Breaching Drill this weekend...?


----------



## Gericault (Jan 15, 2012)

The command squad here is still far from done. The banner certainly needs more work, as does the commander, but the process is comin along.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely collection you've got here! +rep for some amzing work


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the scheme you have going on with these Kreigers. I hadn't seen the Quartermaster before, that is a great looking model, nice and deathly. 

Sigh, every time someone posts Kreig pics I want to start my own army.


----------

